# .NET and More > WPF, WCF, WF >  How do you make an inline string for quickconverter?

## F Scheltens

Hi,

I'm trying to use a WPF nuget addon called QuickConverter do do some inline logic in an xaml file.

Now what i want to do is show one string when a tooltip is disabled, and another when the tooltip is enabled. I was trying to adapt an example like this:



```
'Example:
Visibility="{qc:Binding '$P ? Visibility.Visible : Visibility.Collapsed', P={Binding ShowElement}}"

'Mine:
ToolTip="{qc:Binding '$P ? \'Enabled\' : \'Disabled\' ', P={Binding ElementName=btnClearSelected, Path=IsEnabled}}"
```

However i get an error saying "Markup extension is not properly closed." So what am I missing here?

----------


## KGComputers

Have you checked on the issues section? There might be a solution/workaround for that.

----------


## F Scheltens

Thanks for pointing this out. There is in fact an issue like this. No workaround though. I Guess I'm stuck using regular styles and a bunch of extra XAML.

----------

